#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Demon question

## ShadowCrest

From my understanding, demons aren't exactly out to get mankind. And the Goetic demons don't exactly go prancing around the earth, because they need to be summoned to be on this earth in the first place (again, this is from my understanding) So when people go into places where lots of death or satanic rituals done by those who sacrifice animals because they don't even understand what satanism really is, what are the so-called demons that linger there?

----------


## EtuMalku

There wouldn't be any demons there, perhaps there would be left behind residual energy of a negative kind.

The Word demon comes from the Greek Daimon which means a Spirit Energy, it is neither good nor evil.

The Daemon is used as a term for our Higher-Self or Holy Guardian Angel.

There are demons in literature that stretch back to Sumerian, Egyptian, and Indian (Hindu), our oldest civilizations on record. The Goetic demons came later and bare, in many cases, resemblances to earlier demons.

All of these demons, as well as any corporeal entity such as angels, gods, djinn etc., are right here on Earth, right here inside your Psyche / Mind. They are, what Carl Jung described, ancient archetypal images implanted deep within our unconsciousness. They are brought to our consciousness by way of symbology (the invocation, the seals/sigils/ the incense, flames, chanting, and other forms of psychodrama that will open up the imagination and the psyche.

----------


## S0urceror

Stuff I read always said demons are neutral; demons are benign. A demon may equate to an elemental or even an angel. However, I am not sure that there are not demons that will torment you to death. That is why so many people make casting-circles a priority- those are protection if I understand correctly.

It might be dumb to approach anything like Satanism as if it were benign, even if some texts make it out to be neutral.

----------


## ShadowCrest

> Overall, since demon is such a broad category you can't put all of such spirits into one basket, you would have to be specific (perhaps even names) to get an answer to "what they are like". I think it would be easiest to answer the question if you could say in what capacity you wish to further your understanding?


I'd like to increase my understanding as much as I can about demons. I've done research into the Goetic demons, but then I was wondering about the other spirits labeled as demons that tend to linger in places where there was much death or dark rituals. Anything you want to teach me about them is very much appreciated :-)

----------


## Gemnus32

For starters, I'd say that there are geographical areas that simply have more power. Then I'd say that because of the significance of these areas, powerful events tend to take place in these places. This means that these geographical areas also tend to accrue a certain, 'personality,' or, 'power.'

If I picked a fairly extreme example, let's say, 'Stonehenge,' then I'd say that it is likely that a full-fledged entity of some sort might inhabit the place. However, in cases of something like a haunted house, these places are not as powerful as Stonehenge, but some very shocking things have happened at these places. Many of the mediums who have been to such places describe, 'figments,' or perhaps, 'spectres.' Mediums do not tend to be very trustworthy as a group, but I think that makes some sense.

In other words, the locations are first significant because of place, then second because of events. These two elements make up the, 'character,' of the, 'spirit,' or, 'spirits,' who inhabit the place.

----------

